# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  كيف تصبح نحيفاً؟؟؟؟؟؟

## زهره التوليب

كيف تصبح نحيفاً





موضوع لطالما أردت أن أهديكم إياه منذ اللحظة الأولى التي كتبت فيها موضوع تجربتي مع ربط المعدة

حلقة الوصل بين الموضوعين مهمة جداً

بوجود ربط المعدة يسهل على الإنسان القيام بأي نظام غذائي لأنها تتحكم بالكمية التي تدخل إلى الجسم

أعانني ربط المعدة على معرفة العادات الغذائية السيئة وبالتالي التخلص منها بسهولة

وهنا أقدم لكم تجربتي مع المحافظة على الوزن بعد التخلص من ربط المعدة وبعض القواعد التي اتخذتها لإنقاص الوزن بعد سنة كاملة من خلع حزام المعدة

التجربة هذه أيضاً قام بها شخص آخر وساعدته في التخلص من 20 كيلو مع تمارين رياضية خفيفة في مدة قصيرة



المحور الأول: لا للريجيم ... نعم للنظام الغذائي

المحور الثاني: العادات الغذائية السيئة vs. العادات الغذائية الطيبة

المحور الثالث: النظام الغذائي لأبي المساكين

باسم الله نبدأ

المحور الأول: لا للريجيم ... نعم للنظام الغذائي



نقطة تغيير صغيرة ولكن ذو أثر كبير في تعاملك مع كمية ونوعية الأكل الذي تأكله

مهم إنقاص الوزن.... الأهم منه كيفية المحافظة على النتائج وتجنب اكتساب الوزن المفقود

الحل هو في تغيير منطق الريجيم إلى منطق: النظام الغذائي الصحي (Healthy eats)



الريجيم الغذائي هو جدول غذائي مؤقت.....النظام الغذائي هو جدول دائم

الريجيم الغذائي هدفه إنقاص الوزن وبعض أنواعه قد تكون ضارة بالجسم خصوصاً إذا كان إنزال الوزن سريعاً جداً .....النظام الغذائي هدفه الأساسي المحافظة على الصحة وإنقاص الوزن هو ثمرة من ثماره



الريجيم الغذائي لأنه مؤقت وقاسي يحدث بعض الاضطرابات في الجسم نتيجة للصدمة التي يتعرض لها الجهاز الهضمي والنفسي .... النظام الغذائي لأنه دائم وصحي يكون الانتقال إليه بشكل متوازن وغير محسوس

الريجيم الغذائي يهمل كثير من المواد الغذائية التي فيها نفع وفائدة كبيرة للجسم.... النظام الغذائي فيه تنوع كبير والتضييق يكون في كمية هذا الغذاء المتناول حتى لا يكون على حساب عناصر غذائية أخرى مفيدة

الريجيم الغذائي لا يعتمد عادة على التمارين الرياضية.... أم النظام الغذائي فالرياضة ليست ركن من أركانه ولكن شرط صحة... أي أنك بدون رياضة قد لا تضعف ولكنك لن تسمن أبداً أو قد تضعف ولكن بقدر بسيط

المهم أن النظام الغذائي هو حل وسط بين إفراط الريجيمات القاسية وتفريط الوجبات السريعة



فإما ريجيم قاسي حتى تصبح هيكل عضمي من غير لحم وشحم



أو عالم فالتوه تأكل فيه ما تشاء متى تشاء من غير رقيب أو حسيب



ولأننا أمة وسط والحق مع رسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

فيعني هذا أن كل وسط هو أقرب للحق

فالوسط هنا هو الموازنة وهي التي يحققها النظام الغذائي

المهم يا أخوة أن الفارق الرئيسي بين الريجيم والنظام الغذائي هو:

عملية استرجاع الوزن بعد إنقاصه

معظم الريجيمات التي تعتمد على فترة معينة يتم استرجاع الوزن بعد الانتهاء من هذه الفترة المحددة خصوصاً إذا كان الريجيم شديد القسوة

النظام الغذائي ليس فيه استرجاع وزن لأن الإنسان يبدأ بالتخلص من عادات غذاء سيئة يكون قد اكتسبها بسبب الإهمال أو البيئة التي يعيش فيها

إذاً النقطة الأولى مهمة وهي أن تقنع نفسك بأن إنقاص الوزن ثمرة وليست هدف رئيسي

الهدف أن تأكل مثل ما يأكل النحاف في العالم والثمرة أن يصبح جسمك مثلهم

في النهاية أي تراكم لنسبة السكر والكيلسترول في الجسم جريمة ستكون أنت الجاني والمتضرر والحكم فيها

نريد عقل نحيف حتى نحصل على جسم نحيف

واقصد هنا بالعقل النحيف الذي يفكر بطريقة النحفاء

ويكون الأكل عنده وسيلة للعيش لا غاية يبذل من أجلها الغالي والنفيس

يأكل حتى يعيش ولا يعيش حتى يأكل

فتخيل أن تحافظ على نظام غذائي متزن مبني على قناعة نفسية وتتعود على عادات غذائية جيدة بعد التخلص من العادات الغذائية السيئة

فأنى لوزنك أن يزيد !!!



المحور الثاني: عادات غذائية سيئة vs. عادات غذائية طيبة



العادة الأولى: لا لزيوت الطبخ.... نعم لزيت الزيتون



تخلصت من الاعتماد على زيت الطبيخ في نظامي الغذائي واعتمدت على زيت الزيتون اعتماداً كلياً

مع العلم أن هناك بعض التحذيرات من تسخين زيت الزيتون ولكن لا أعلم مدى صحتها

يفقد زيت الزيتون عناصره المفيدة إذا سخن لدرجة عالية ولكن القصد أنه أخف الشررين

هناك طريقة أخرى تساعدك على التخلص من الزيت مع الأكل وهي الإكثار من الطعام الذي يعتمد على الماء الساخن أو الحرارة في طبخه

البيض المفور والدجاج المفور والخضروات المفورة ومثلها أيضاً المشاوي التي تعتمد على الحرارة مع ضرورة التخلص من الدهون المستخرجة من الشحوم

بهذا يمر كل يوم وأنت متأكد أن معدتك لم يدخلها أي قطرة زيت مضرة بالجسم

فأنى لوزنك أن يزيد !!!



العادة الثانية: لا للسكر....نعم للعسل



التقليل من السكر أمر مهم جداً .... ممنوع منعاً باتاً أكل الحلويات بجميع أنواعها

وأنا شخصياً تعودت أن أشرب الشاي والكوفي بدون سكر للتخفيف منه

مثل شرب الشاي والقهوة بالسكر كمثل صغائر المعاصي

تكرارها قد يجعلها كبيرة

كذلك شرب الشاي والقهوي المحلاة

لأنها تتكرر عند البعض لأكثر من 10 مرات في اليوم فتكون مصدر كبير للسكر الغير مرغوب فيه

لهذا تجد كثير من الناس يشتكون عدم جدوى تخفيف الأكل وذلك لإهمالهم مستصغر الشرر

وإنت كنت مصر على طعم السكر فاستخدم العسل بدلاً منه كما يفعل الوالد أسأل الله له الصحة والعافية وحسن الخاتمة ففيه شفاء للناس

تخيل أن ينقضي يومك دون أن تكون أكلت أي حلويات وهي السبب الرئيسي للسمنة عند الكثيرين خصوصاً في مجتمعاتنا العربية

فأنى لوزنك أن يزيد !!!



العادة الثالثة: لا للكربوهيدرات......نعم للفواكه والخضار



إذا نظرت للأوربيين ... لا تجدهم يأكلون الخبز دائماً في وجباتهم

مثل الخبز عندهم كمثل الخضار أو الشوربة أو غيرها من الأشياء التكميلية للطبق الرئيسي

وإن أكل قطعة خبز فلا يأكل كيس خبز كامل مثل أغلب الشباب الخليجي ولكن يكتفي بقطعة صغيرة جداً وغالباً ما تكون خبز أسمر

بالنسبة لي فقط استبدلت الخبز بالخس. متى ما جاءت أم المساكين بكباب أو قطعة دجاج أو أي شيء وضعت الخس حولها وكلتها

وهنا أحب أن أشرح لكم آلية تعامل الجسم مع الكربوهيدرات ليعلم الجميع أثرها في زيادة الوزن

هناك نوعين من الكربوهيدرات: بسيط , ومركب

البسيطة: هي التي يقوم الجسم بتفكيكها بسهولة ويتم استخدامها كمصدر سريع للطاقة وأهمها الطحين والسكر

المركبة: هي التي يحتاج الجسم لوقت أطول لتفكيكها وكمية الطاقة اللحظية الناتجة قليلة مقارنة بالكربوهيدرات البسيطة وأهمها الأرز والخضروات والحبوب

ماذا يحدث عندما تأكل الكربوهيدرات ؟

في كل مرة تأكل فيها كربوهيدرات , يقوم الجسم بتكسيرها إلى سكر الجلوكوز الذي يستخدم كوقود للحرق وينتج عن ذلك الطاقة اللازمة للجسم



المشكلة تكمن في أن كمية الطاقة التي يحتاجها الجسم محدودة خصوصاً مع قلة الحركة والفائض من سكر الجلوكوز يتم تحويله إلى جلايكوجين و يتم تخزينه كمصدر بديل للطاقة

هناك مشكلة أخرى !

هناك مساحة محددة لتخزين الجلايكوجين وإن امتلأت هذه المساحة ماذا يحدث بالفائض من سكر الجلوكوز ؟

يتحول إلى مصيبة وطامة أخرى ألا وهي

الدهون أو الشحوم

والمصيبة الأطم أن المساحة المخصصة لتخزين الشحوم تدخل في قاعدة ' إنت وكرمك '

يعني البلدية في جسمك تعطيك وكالة عامة لتأخذ المساحة التي تريد

والمبكي أن كمية الشحوم المختزنة عند بعض الناس ترى من على بعد كيلومترات

القصد أن عملية اختزان الدهون هذه هي بالضبط ما يطلق عليه

زيادة الوزن

مع ذلك ليس كل الكربوهيدرات سيئة وبعض الباحثين قسمها إلى جيدة وسيئة:

الجيدة هي التي لا تتحول بسرعة إلى سكر وتكون غنية بالألياف ومنها الفواكه والخضروات

السيئة وهي التي تتحول بسرعة إلى سكر وأهمها الأرز والطحين

تخيل أن يمر يومك دون أن تأكل خبز أو أن تكتفي بقطعة صغيرة في الإفطار وتكثر من الخضروات والسلطة والفواكة لتحس بالإشباع مع كل وجبة

فأنى لوزنك أن يزيد !!!



العادة الرابعة :لا للوجبات السريعة................. نعم لما بين الوجبات (Snacks)



الوجبات السريعة مثلها مثل الديمقراطية الأمريكية

كذب في كذب

والمضحك في الأمر أن وجه الشبة الآخر هو أن كليهما أمريكي




لهذا تجد مطاعم الوجبات السريعة في أوروبا خصوصاً النمسا خالية من الأوربيين

ومعظم من يدخلها السياح

ولهذا تجد أن أمريكا موطن البدناء في العالم

فيل متحركة

كل شيء عندهم ميجا سايز

وكل شيء عندهم له سوس

تخيل أن الجسم يحتاج يومياً إلى 2000 سعرة حرارية

لنفرض أنك دخلت ماكدونالز في وجبة غداء

سندويش ماكدونالز: 400 سعرة حرارية

البطاط: 380 سعرة حرارية

السودا: 200 سعرة حرارية

المجموع 1000 سعرة حرارية

هذا بدون الكاتشب

والمايونيز

وهذا كله حجم عادي وليس حجم كبير

هذا بس في وجبة واحدة

يعني غير الإفطار والعشاء وغير ما بين الوجبات

الأفضل استبدال الوجبات السريعة بالسناكس وهي وجبات خفيفة ما بين الوجبات مثال الفواكه والخضروات

تخيل يمر كل يوم من حياتك من دون أن يدخل إلى جوفك أي أكل سريع

فأنى لوزنك أن يزيد !!!



العادة الخامسة : لا للعشاء الثقيل المتأخر...................نعم لإفطار الثقيل المبكر



إخواني الكرام ....نقطة مهمة يجب التنبيه إليها

الإفطار يأتي بأول اليوم فيسمح به ما لا يسمح في العشاء لأنه يأتي في آخر اليوم

بعد الإفطار يبذل الإنسان مجهود لا بأس به يتم فيه حرق بعض ما اكتسب من السعرات الحرارية

بعد العشاء فإن النشاط يقل والحرق يقل خصوصاً إذا كان العشاء متأخر كما هي العادة في بلادنا الخليجية

في أمريكا كنا نتاول العشاء الساعة السادسة !!!

وإذا كنت متغدي, تكون شهيتك على العشاء خفيفة ولكن مهم إشباعها حتى لا تجوع في وقت متأخر وتفترس الجمل بما حمل

لهذا يجب أن يكون العشاء خفيف ومبكر وأنا بالنسبة لي عندي قاعدة ممنوع الأكل بعد الساعة التاسعة

أخالفها أحياناً ولكني أحاول قدر المستطاع التمسك بها

تخيل أن يكون تحافظ يومياً على إفطار صحي, ولا يكون عشاؤك إلا في وقت مبكر ويكون خفيفاً

فأنى لوزنك أن يزيد !!!



العادة السادسة :لا للرانش...............نعم لخل التفاح





الكثير منا يضيف إلى السلطة ما لذ وطاب من خليط الرانشات بالنكهات الإيطالية والفرنسية والأمريكية

المشكلة أنك تأكل السلطة لتخفف وتزيد عليها سبب زيادة الوزن

يعني كأنك يا بوالمساكين أقصد يا بوزيد ما غزيت

صدقوني يا جماعة صار لي 3 سنوات وأنا آكل خل التفاح يومياً

في البداية لاقيت صعوبة لتقبله ولكن الآن لا استطيع أن أفارقه يوماً واحداً

خل التفاح سبب مساعد في حرق الدهون التي يتم التهامها من هنا وإلا من هنا

يعني يعطيك مجال لتصحيح الخطأ ويساعد في تخفيف حجم الضرر

فتخيل أن تداوم على أستخدام خل التفاح مع السلطة عوضاً عن استخدام الرانشات وأنواعها

فأنى لوزنك أن يزيد !!!



العادة السابعة : لا للعصائر...... نعم للماء



صدقوني يا إخوة أن أغلب الدكاترة ينصحون بشرب الماء بدلاً من أغلب العصائر المحتوية على سكر وغيره من المواد الأخرى

لا تجعل شرب العصائر مع الوجبات عادة واستبدلها بالماء

تخيل عدد السعرات الحرارية الموجودة في البيبسي والكولا والتي تتراكم في جسمك مع كل مرة تشرب فيها علبة واحدة

التخلص من العصائر ذو السعرات الحرارية العالية سبب من أسباب تخفيف الوزن لأنها عادة تتكرر مع كل وجبة وتخفيفها يعني تخفيف كم هائل من السعرات الحرارية

ينصح الباحثين بأكل الفواكه بدلاً من شرب عصيرها خصوصاً مع الوجبات الرئيسية

لأن تفكيك الفاكهة إلى سكر بطيء مقارنة بتفكيك عصارتها وبهذا يكون العصير مصدر سريع للسكر بعكس الثمرة نفسها

تخيل أن يمر يومك دون أن تكون شربت أي كولا أو عصير يحتوي على كمية كبيرة من السعرات الحرارية واستبدلت ذلك كله بالماء

فأنى لوزنك أن يزيد !!!



العادة الثامنة :لا للموكا وحليب الشوكليت.......... نعم للشاي الأخضر





الكثير من الشباب الذين أراهم يشتكون من زيادة الوزن... ترى فيهم عادات غذائية سيئة

بين الوجبات تراه يأكل الحلويات ومعاها حليب الشوكليت أو أنواع الكوفي التي تحتوي على حليب كامل دسم وكريما بيضاء وكراميل ومكسرات

باقي شوي ويحط شمعة فوق الكوفي

الشاي الأخضر هو ألذ شيء أشربه إن أحببت أن أغير جو وفيه من الفوائد الكثيرة لمحبي تخفيف الوزن

تخيل أن يمر يومك دون أن تشرب أي موكا أو حليب شوكليت أو أي مصدر للسكر واستبدلته بكوب من الشاي الأخضر

فأنى لوزنك أن يزيد !!!



العادة التاسعة : لا للكسل........................نعم للرياضة



يجب المحافظة على ثلاث مرات في الاسبوع مشي سريع لمدة 20 دقيقة على الأقل

والمشي السريع يكون في جهاز المشي من سرعة 6-9 كيلو متر في الساعة

ولكن هل يكفي هذا ؟

الإجابة لا

لماذا ؟

إسئلوني ليش

أنا أقولكم ليش

وجوابي ناتج عن تجربة عشتها بنفسي

قرأت مرة أن الجسم يستخدم البروتينات والماء الموجود في العضلات أثناء المشي والركض كمصدر سريع للطاقة ولا يلجأ للدهون المختزنة لأن تفكيكفها يحتاج لوقت

كيف تجعل الجسم يستخدم الدهون من أجل الطاقة بدلاً من الماء الموجود في العضلات



رفع أثقال خفيف

إذا حافظت على تمارين رفع أثقال خفيفة جداً ولكن بتكرار سيقوم الجسم بالمحافظة على نسبة العضلات في الجسم ويستخدم الدهون المختزنة كمصدر للطاقة

ومع رفع الأثقال الخفيفة يزيد معدل الحرق في جسمك وينصح بالمشي السريع فقط لمدة 20 دقيقة بعد تمارين رفع الأثقال

ستجد أن الجسم بدأ يتخلصم من الدهون بدلاً من تضعيف العضلات

تخيل أن تكون مواظباً على التمارين الرياضية مع مشي سريع ثلاث مرات في الأسبوع

فأني لوزنك أن يزيد !!!
 

العادة العاشرة :لا للوزن الكلي..............نعم للمظهر الخارجي



لا تكون مهووس جداً بوزنك الكلي على حساب مظهرك الخارجي

القصد أن بعض الناس أوزانهم ليست بالكبيرة ولكن الكرش كيلو متر مربع قدام

والصدر والفخوذ أيضاً قد تكون منافسة في الحجم للكرش

لهذا الوزن الكلي مهم ولكن الأهم هو الخصر والشكل الخارجي وهو مؤشر أدق لإزدياد الوزن

وفي أمريكا رأيت بعض الدكاترة لا يكتفون بقياس الوزن فقط بل يقومون بقياس عرض الخصر خصوصاً منطقة الكرش

ويتابعون التناقص فيها مع اتباع نظام غذائي معين

ولهذا ترى بعض الضعاف بكرشة كبيرة في حين ترى بعض المتان ليس فيه كرش ولكن عرض خصره كبير جداً

يعني كله على بعض متين

لهذا يجب التنبه للفرق !


المحور الثالث: النظام الغذائي لأبي المساكين

والآن

نبدأ بالنظام الغذائي الذي تم تجريبه من قبل إثنين إلى الآن ونفع مية المية:



الإفطار (الساعة 7-9 صباحاً)

بيضتين من غير صفار

قطعة جبن خالي الدسم (الجبن المسموح به هو الجبنة البيضاء - اعتقد أن اسمها فيتا)

خيار مقطعة إلى شرائح

تفاحة أو برتقالة

كوب حليب خالي الدسم

كوب ماء

كوب شاي بدون سكر

لمدمنين الخبز مسموح تناول قطعة خبز أسمر صغيرة مع البيض (قطعة واحدة ولا أكثر)





الغداء (الساعة 12:30)

صحن سلطة كبير (يجب التقليل من الطماطم وانعدامه أفضل)

تبدأ بدجاجة مشوية كاملة وتأكل منها حتى الإشباع وتقلل مع الوقت

أو لحم مشوي

أو دجاج أو لحم مضغوط بالبخار

أو مطبوخ بالماء الساخن

تفاحة أو برتقالة



العشاء (الساعة 7 مساءاً)

سلطة

مسموح مشاوي خفيف

ممنوع فواكه

ممنوع عصائر



هذا هو نظام غذائي في الثلاث سنوات الأخيرة

جربوه وخبرونا


*منقول عن الايميل*

----------


## عُبادة

مشكورة كثير يا ايتها الزهرة

ان شاء الله نستفيد

----------


## زهره التوليب

shatnawi_king_CS
شكرا لمرورك المميز

----------


## The Zain

[align=center]حلو موضوعك يا زهرة 
انا 100% مع العادة عشرة لأني عمري ما توزنت بس بنتبه لمقاس ملابسي ودايما بتزبط بعي!!!!
مشكووووووورة[/align]

----------


## saousana

[align=center]مشكورة زهرة التوليب 
نصائح من ذهب [/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا زهرة التوليب 
مشاركه مميزة

----------


## غسان

*مشكورة زهرة التوليب*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مرحبا يا زهرة 

انا اصلا نحيف 

ههههههههه

ممكن تحطي موضوع كيف تصبح سمين ؟؟؟؟؟

ومشكورة على الموضوع 

يسلموو

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا لمروركم جميعا
معاذ تكرم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا بأنتظار موضوعك 

 كيف تصبح سمين ...؟

----------


## زينة

شكرا زهرة معلومات مفيدة

----------


## snowy river

مشكورة على هالموضوع............
بس يا ريت إذا في مجال نعرف "كيف ممكن نزيد الوزن ؟؟"

----------

